# would Krav Maga be the best fit for me?



## machidoRules (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm 25. I have mental illness. I am not in good physical shape but I am physically very strong. Though a lot of that is because I'm big and I'm only in the top fiftieth percentile of my height so I guess I really mean to say I'm a big guy.

I was overweight but I have lost a lot of the weight. I weighed in today at 191.2lb.

I want to learn self-defense, street-effective fighting, and to fight multiple opponents, learn to disarm people who hold me up at gun point, and so on.

The thing is, I am also a big target of bullies. I have been constantly bullied throughout my life. I really want to correct that. Even as an adult I am still bullied.

I want the most effective thing possible assuming I am not gonna be allowed to buy a gun.

Would Krav Maga be a good fit for me? What about JKD or Kali? Maybe Wing Chun? How about BJJ?


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi machido it depense on what kind of Martial Arts you want as long as you can be motivated you can do it take it from me 

I have learning disability i have high blood preasure and maybe diabetic i was also bullied grade school until know but that doesnt stop me from training i took kenpo karate and its awesome i started 2013 know im a 2nd degree brown soon to be 1st degree brown we have a instructor his a 2nd degree black but he was in special ed just like me so ya you can do it


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 5, 2020)

Any will do the job as long as it’s a good teacher. Good thing about Krav Maga is that it doesn’t have long complicated forms. The moves are simple and direct and don’t have to learn a lot of names and yes deals with knife and gun attacks. But any martial art will do it you just got to look around and find a good fit for you not just style but what you just enjoy because that’s the main thing enjoyment, if you enjoy you’ll be more likely to come back


----------



## machidoRules (Jul 5, 2020)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Hi machido it depense on what kind of Martial Arts you want as long as you can be motivated you can do it take it from me
> 
> I have learning disability i have high blood preasure and maybe diabetic i was also bullied grade school until know but that doesnt stop me from training i took kenpo karate and its awesome i started 2013 know im a 2nd degree brown soon to be 1st degree brown we have a instructor his a 2nd degree black but he was in special ed just like me so ya you can do it



Funny, I was bullied as well. Being bullied sucks. I was bullied all of the way through most of college through present day. I'm still in college and I run into bullies at the colleges I go to as well.

But here's the thing. I'm an IT student. I love computers. I'm looking for the most effective thing for self-defense possible.

I get that any art can do it but I'm looking for the most street-effective thing possible because I need it for my situation, especially since I'm not allowed to buy a gun.

So yeah, I think that things are gonna get better for me once I learn some Krav or JKD or something similar because it seems like something along those lines is what will help.

See what I mean?


----------



## machidoRules (Jul 5, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Any will do the job as long as it’s a good teacher. Good thing about Krav Maga is that it doesn’t have long complicated forms. The moves are simple and direct and don’t have to learn a lot of names and yes deals with knife and gun attacks. But any martial art will do it you just got to look around and find a good fit for you not just style but what you just enjoy because that’s the main thing enjoyment, if you enjoy you’ll be more likely to come back



I think I will enjoy Krav. Its a mix of many things but is a very good workout from what I observe.

I really think that Krav Maga is 70% likely to be my option. It especially would go good with parkour. I mean, who doesn't want to know Krav Maga and Parkour at the same time?

JKD or Kali or something similar would be my next bet. If Krav didn't work I would definitely resort to Kung Fu or something next. Maybe Muay Thai although I think its unlikely that I will wanna do MT as much as Krav.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 5, 2020)

machidoRules said:


> I think I will enjoy Krav. Its a mix of many things but is a very good workout from what I observe.
> 
> I really think that Krav Maga is 70% likely to be my option. It especially would go good with parkour. I mean, who doesn't want to know Krav Maga and Parkour at the same time?
> 
> JKD or Kali or something similar would be my next bet. If Krav didn't work I would definitely resort to Kung Fu or something next. Maybe Muay Thai although I think its unlikely that I will wanna do MT as much as Krav.


Well it all depends on the instructor. There are great Krav Maga schools and some utter garbage ones. Same with Kung fu. Muay Thai is harder to have a bad gym...not impossible I’ve seen some awful ones to but generally with Muay Thai you can find out quick if they’re good or not. And Muay Thai is a a better workout simply because there’s less to learn. I’m sure I’ll get some butt hurt negative comments about that but it’s true, Krav you have loads of different variations on moves then you have the self defence techniques then you have the psychological stuff to remember such as scanning or 3rd party protection. Muay Thai is generally basic punches kicks knees elbows and clinch


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Jul 6, 2020)

If I were you I'd forget about gun & knife defence for now and stick with the basics.

First up grappling: wrestling, judo or BJJ.
Second, striking: boxing or MT.

All very useful in real world situations and you have the advantage of being able to practice (and compete if you wish) against resisting opponents.


----------



## jobo (Jul 6, 2020)

machidoRules said:


> I'm 25. I have mental illness. I am not in good physical shape but I am physically very strong. Though a lot of that is because I'm big and I'm only in the top fiftieth percentile of my height so I guess I really mean to say I'm a big guy.
> 
> I was overweight but I have lost a lot of the weight. I weighed in today at 191.2lb.
> 
> ...



it rather depends how and why and where you are bullied if ma can help you or not, if your subject to physical attack, there no doubt that beating them to a pulp can help to persuade them not to do it again, it may not stop the next one, two, three or 4, looking so big and muscular that only a complete moron would consider it may be a better solution

so perhaps some reflection on why your being targeted is required

if its verbal bulling, then its a harder nut to crack, at its simplest just refused to be bullied. you cant really stop them saying it, but you can control what reaction it has on you

just laughing at insults or more likely the insulter has a good effect, people trying to insult you get very upset if your not insulted

back to point a) if your not physical intimidated by them, give it back, every one has some feature they are conscious of,. '' shut it big nose'' works fine

but by far the best is look at them as if they are a slightly backwards child, shake your head with mild amusement at their stupidity, smile and carry on

nb, this commonly causes them to launch vicious assaults so back to point a)


----------



## SomeDataPackets (Jul 12, 2020)

machidoRules said:


> Funny, I was bullied as well. Being bullied sucks. I was bullied all of the way through most of college through present day. I'm still in college and I run into bullies at the colleges I go to as well.
> 
> But here's the thing. I'm an IT student. I love computers. I'm looking for the most effective thing for self-defense possible.
> 
> ...



The parkour prep/balance/strength/explosiveness workouts are ideal for you. When you're an IT guy, so much of life is at the keyboard or doing the tech thing that you're very rarely doing much physical work, so when you do find some method for exercising, you need to involve a lot of muscles, and a lot of coordination at the same time, and parkour, swimming, stuff where you use your entire body are the conditioning exercises for you.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 13, 2020)

machidoRules said:


> I want the most effective thing possible assuming I am not gonna be allowed to buy a gun.


Firearms should be trained too, imo.  Fortunately, there are decent trainers all over the place.



> Would Krav Maga be a good fit for me? What about JKD or Kali? Maybe Wing Chun? How about BJJ?


Yes, they all would.  Or Judo.  Or Wrestling.  Or Boxing.  Or Kali/Escrima.  Or Silat.  Or almost anything.

Your problem isn't the martial art, it's your mental and emotional state.  Most martial arts practice will help move you to a greater confidence and ability to stand up for yourself.  But it's your personal journey.

Honestly, I'd say "Judo + Boxing."  They're easy to find, not particularly expensive, and an exceptionally "effective" combination for unarmed civilian self defense martial arts.  But that's just my recommendations.  Like I said, I think you need the psychology of it more than the nuts-n-bolts.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

